# collectd: rrdcached vs rrdtool

## D-LINC

Hi. I was going to give collectd a try on one server, but I was a little unclear about something: can someone explain the difference between rrdcached and rrdtool?

----------

## user

Hi D-LINC,

```
objects of interest -> collect agent(s) -> rrdcached -> rrdtool -> flat files with accumulated rrd objects

```

rrdcached helps for really big setups, e.g. parallel collecting of thousand of thousand switch ports.

----------

